# XML Einführung (Paper etc.)



## Helveticus (19. Sep 2012)

Hallo

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Einführung in XML, optimal wäre ein Paper (habe viele Webseiten gefunden, aber noch keien Paper). Es sollte einfach nicht zu umfangreich sein und nicht zu kompliziert beschrieben.  Ich möchte selber keine XML Dokumente erstellen, sondern muss sie nur verstehen. Also es geht in meinem Fall um Code, der als XML Datei dargestellt ist.

Ich danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Sep 2012)

Paper?? Du meinst eine wissenschaftliche arbeit? Ich denke fürn anfang wird wikipedia reichen


----------



## aq1233 (20. Sep 2012)

Was verstehst du an 

Extensible Markup Language ? Wikipedia

nicht?

Wer sollte die ein Papier schicken?


----------



## nillehammer (20. Sep 2012)

Für alles im Umfeld von XML und HTML finde ich die Tutorials auf W3Schools Online Web Tutorials sehr gut.


----------



## Helveticus (21. Sep 2012)

Ja, mit Paper meinte ich eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit. Da ich selber eine Arbeit schreiben muss, würde ich lieber auf sowas zitieren als auf Wikipedia.


----------

